# Downrating Bustner Performance T700



## bacuzzi (Apr 8, 2010)

My wife no longer holds a C1 licence qualifying her to drive vehicles rated above 3.5kg. After consulting SVTech we weighed the van; it came in on the ticket at exactly 3.5kg.The question now arises what is the relevant weight for driving licence purposes? The van is plated at 3,85kg. Is the relevant weight that with the van fully loaded-water, fuel, driver and passenger , dog etc etc?

Also, what are the implications for towing a Smart car?

Any knowledgeable advice very welcome.

Bacuzzi


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Not 100% sure but have a look at this.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_4022547

You could have it down plated.


----------



## GasWorks (May 11, 2011)

So she's dropped to a new style licence, like mine.

Law is, iirc, i can drive uop to 2500kg, or drive and pull a trailor not weighing more than the towing vehice and the combined weight not over 3500.

So basicly if you cant drive over 3.5t then that the maxiumum, so i can;t see he being able to tow a car as well as drive a MH weighing in at 3500kg/


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If the vehicle was 3.500Kg when weighed......was it fully loaded with everything it will carry on holiday........ie was that the absolute maximum weight it will ever be?????

If that is the maximum weight it will be by all means get it down plated to 3.500Kg.

If there is a chance you have to add more water, fuel and belongings etc then don't get it down plated as you will exceed the 3,500Kg maximum limit.

HTH


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Hi Bacuzzi

What EJB said is correct about the motorhome itself.

In terms of the Smart, has your missus been downrated to B, or B+E? (If it's on medical grounds, it should be B+E).

If it's B, then she can't pull it as the restriction is to max 3500kg for combined weight of towing vehicle + trailer (I believe there is a get out that you can have a motorhome up to 3500kg with a trailer of up to 750kg, but I'm pretty sure that the Smart is - just - more than that, particularly when you factor in the weight of the a-frame : trip to the weighbridge would confirm).

If it's B+E, no problem as she can tow anything so long as it weighs less then the motorhome.

Paul


----------

